# Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen



## Piddel (26. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,
meinen Teich plagt ein ständiger Wasserverlust ( bis zu 25 cm ) bedingt durch erhebliche Fehler des Teichbauherrn - vor ca. 30 Jahren ! Bislang bin ich von Undichtigkeiten irgendwo in der alten Folie ausgegangen. Aber bei meinen diesjährigen Umgestaltungen am Teichufer hab ich das Übel gefunden - glaub ich jedenfalls.

Das Foto zeigt den Teich nebst Umfeld Rasen und Uferplatten:


 
In der groben Skizze habe ich den IST-Zustand einmal aufgezeichnet. Das gesamte Erdreich unter den Platten und dem Rasen ist mit Wurzelausläufern des ehemaligen Schilfgürtels durchwuchert. Das sch...  Zeug wächst überall vom Teich aus in den Rasen usw. raus. Desweiteren zieht ja das gesamte Erdreich auch Wasser weil keine Sperre vorhanden ist.


 
Nun mein Plan:
Platten hoch nehmen, Wurzelwerk bestmöglich raus, alte Folie abschneiden und hochstellen und mit einer Blechkante ( kostengünstig ) o.ä. abstützen, Verlegesand rein, Platten drauf und zuletzt den Rasen wieder angleichen. Hier ne Skizze dazu:


 

Ich denke,  mit diesen Massnahmen könnte der *unnormale Wasserverlust * gestoppt werden. Ein geregelter Überlauf bei Starkregen usw. ist mitgeplant.

Kann das so funktionieren ? Irgendwas vergessen ? Bedenken wegen der *alten steifen Folie *?
Für Ratschläge bin ich offen - oder lieber Finger davon lassen ?

Danke und Grüße an alle Leser
Peter


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

Hallo Peter,
so kannst Du das schon machen, ich denke aber die Blechkante braucht es nicht.
Wenn Du nicht gerade Sandboden hast, dann kannst du auch mit dem normalen
Boden eine "Sperre" formen.
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist die Folie 30 Jahre alt? 
Also bei diesem Alter würde ich, wenn ich eh schon Umbauarbeiten mache,
dann gleich einen kompletten Schnitt machen - und eine neue Folie einbauen.
Aber wie gesagt, das ist meine persönliche Meinung, und natürlich auch viel Arbeit.
Es ist immer irgendwie Schade, wenn man was schönes bestehendes hat ( Dein Teich
gefällt mir recht gut), dieses dann zu verändern.
Aber wenn die Folie so alt ist würde ich mir das mal überlegen.
LG Markus


----------



## Piddel (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist die Folie 30 Jahre alt?
> Also bei diesem Alter würde ich, wenn ich eh schon Umbauarbeiten mache,
> dann gleich einen kompletten Schnitt machen - und eine neue Folie einbauen.



Hallo Markus,
natürlich würde ich liebend gern eine neue Folie incl. größeren Teich anlegen - bin nur Mieter.
Und so versuche ich das beste draus zu machen.
MfG
Peter

Hat jemand mit ner alten Folie Umbauarbeiten gemacht ?


----------



## Digicat (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

Servus Peter



> ... alte Folie abschneiden und ...



Würde ich nicht abschneiden ... baue statt dessen mit dem Folienüberschuß eine Sumpf/Seichtwasserzone, wenn extrem viel Folie vorhanden sogar einen Ufergraben ...


----------



## pyro (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

Als ich meinen Teich rausgerissen hab (20 Jahre alt) war die 1mm PVC-Folie ganz schön starr. Die steht von alleine da brauchst Du keinen Blechrand mehr herumbauen.

Ansonsten hätte ich nun den gleichen Vorschlag gebracht wie der Markus - ne neue Folie. Wenn Du nur zur Miete bist musst Du natürlich entscheiden wie lange Du dort noch wohnst... oder Du fragst mal Deinen Vermieter freundlich.

Ein Freund von mir wollte ein kleines Gartenhaus 2x3m im Garten haben... er wollte eigendlich nur den Vermieter um erlaubnis fragen ob er das aufstellen darf. Das Endergebnis war das der Vermieter das komplette Haus inkl. Farbanstrich bezahlt hat. Nur den Aufbau musste mein Freund selbst bewerkstelligen.

Vielleicht hat Dein Mieter ja auch einsehen das nach 30 Jahren etwas gemacht werden sollte und sponsort ein paar Euro für die neue Folie und nen Kasten Bier + paar Steaks für Deine Arbeit.


----------



## Piddel (28. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

[] 





Digicat schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht abschneiden ... baue statt dessen mit dem Folienüberschuß eine Sumpf/Seichtwasserzone, wenn extrem viel Folie vorhanden sogar einen Ufergraben ...



Hallo Helmut,

wirklich ein sehr guter Vorschlag ! ...Hätt ich auch drauf kommen können........müssen
Oberhalb der alten Folie hab ich das ja gemacht, um wenigstens ein bißchen Ufer/Seichtzone zu bekommen - siehe Foto:



Der Beitrag hat sich schon gelohnt. Unter den Platten ist ein "Überhang" teilweise bis in den Rasen rein vorhanden - werde ich mal antesten wieviel machbar ist.

LG Peter


----------



## Piddel (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

Hallo nochmal,
hab heute mal angetestet und ein paar Platten hoch genommen und es ist genauso verbaut worden:


 
Das Erdreich ist teilweise stark verwurzelt. Unterhalb der Folie ist alles trocken aber die direkt angrenzende Erde/rasen ist richtig nass. Das zeigt wieviel Wasser aus dem Teich laufend gezogen wird.

Die alte recht steife Folie lässt sich sehr gut hochstellen - zu meinem Erstaunen. Morgen werde ich an anderer Stelle versuchen, dass Erdreich unter der Folie neu zu gestalten und somit den Uferbereich erweitern. Müßte eigentlich gehen da die Folie gut zu bearbeiten ist. Bilder folgen
MfG
Peter


----------



## Digicat (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

Servus Peter

Na siehste ...


----------



## Piddel (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

Hallo,
das Top Frühlingswetter ist schuld.....

Die  Testbuddelei ( das Wurzelschilfwucherzeug ist eine sch...Arbeit ) wurde doch gleich umgesetzt:


 
noch ein Bild wo man die Feuchtigkeit an den bereits kurz zuvor eingesetzten Steinen sieht / rechts der alte Folienverlauf


 
gleichzeitig wurde der Zweit-Mini demontiert - sollte erst nächstes Jahr raus:


 
Weg frei für das neue Ufer in diesem Bereich. Die alte Folie kommt heute zum Vorschein - mal sehen:




Ob wieder ein neuer Zweitteich Folie oder wieder Schale kommt ? Der Winter ist ja ( wenn er kommt ) lang genug zum planen und träumen....


----------



## Piddel (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

Hallo,

brauche dringend Hilfe !

Habe gestern weitere recht große Randplatten hoch genommen und dabei einen 10 cm langen Riss in der Folie entdeckt. In diesem Bereich ist die Folie auch sehr auf Spannung:
vorher sah es so aus:



nach dem Wegnehmen kam das zum Vorschein:


 
Das ganze noch mal von oben:


 

Was kann ich machen: - einen großen Flicken drüber kleben ?
Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich weiter vorgehen soll.

Danke + Grüße
Piddel


----------



## Plätscher (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

Öhm, wie wäre es mit einem Foto?


----------



## Frankia (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

Hallo Piddel,

was ist das für eine Folie - EPDM oder PVC ?
Wenn PVC, dann kannst du mit "Owolux-Quellschweißmittel" einen Flicken darüber kleben.
Allerdings ist es jetzt schon sehr kalt..................:
du müßtest die Folie und den Streifen entsprechen stark erwärmen, damait beides geschmeidig bleibt........
Ich habe mit Owolux meine ganzen Falten im Teich verklebt..............


----------



## Piddel (3. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*



Plätscher schrieb:


> Öhm, wie wäre es mit einem Foto?


guckst Du hier.......

....und den letzten Beitrag


----------



## pyro (3. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

Die Bilder sind nicht sichtbar...

Wenn es eine EPDM Folie ist bräuchte es ein spezielles Verfahren ... einfach kleben wie bei PVC geht da nicht wirklich. Schwierig wirds auch mit der uralten Folie, der Verunreinigung und den kühlen Temperaturen.


----------



## Annett (3. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

Hallo Piddel.

Es wäre von Vorteil, wenn Du das Album von privat auf öffentlich änderst, damit die anderen User Deine Bilder auch sehen können.


----------



## Piddel (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

Hallo nochmal,
vorab SORRY für meinen Fehler mit den Bildern - wußte ich nicht besser ....ist geändert + lieben Dank an Annett.

@ pyro: es ist eine alte aber stabile PVC-Folie und mit den Temperaturen zum Kleben hab ich auch Bauchschmerzen. Sauber machen wäre nicht so schlimm eher eine glatte "plane" Fläche hinzukriegen - da rätsel ich noch. Danke

@Lanz ì: Owolux - noch nirgends gehört bzw. gelesen ? Kenne Innotec und halt Teichkleber

Hab gestern weiter gebuddelddddd und frei nach Horst Schlämmer : "Ich hab Rücken" - alles voller Wurzeldreck. Ab sofort nehme ich einfach die Folie hoch und dann Spaten frei. Bisher bin ich zu soft-ig rangegangen - wollte ja den Rasen schonen - aber es reicht.

Nach einer Volltankung ( zur Kontrolle ) des Teiches wurde der Wasserverlust gefühlsmäßig schon weniger durch die bisherige Arbeit.
Hoffe mal es klappt jetzt mit den Bildern - Rückmeldung wäre nett.
Danke und Grüße
Piddel


anbei Foto von der ganzen sch....(doch ist hoffe es wird sich lohnen) Arbeit. Das ist mein Bauabschnitt für heute - gestern schonmal vorbereitet:


----------



## Frankia (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

Hallo Piddel,

schau mal hier rein, aber wie schon gesagt, die Kälte wird das größere Problem sein...

http://www.zooprofi.de/cat/1092/Klebstoffe_&_Reiniger.html


----------



## Plätscher (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

Hallo Piddel,

unter den Riss ein stabiles Brett legen. Die Folie mit einem Heißluftfön erwärmen und den Flicken erst kurz vor dem verarbeiten aus dem warmen Haus holen. Zur Sicherheit und Beruhigung  jeweils ein Flichen auf und unter die Folie setzen.

Zum kleben am besten ein Quellschweißmittel verwenden, Owilux ist eines aber es gibt auch andere Anbieter. 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Piddel (5. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

Hallo,
erstmal ein Zwischenbildchen:


 

Nochmal zu meinem Riss in der Folie. Werde mal versuchen die Spannung aus der Folie raus zukriegen damit es evtl. nicht weiter reisst. Die Idee mit dem Brett finde ich gut und mit dem Kleber muß ich mal schauen. Danke für die Tipps

Soll ich jetzt noch kleben oder lieber bis zum Frühjahr warten.....
MfG
Piddel


----------



## Frankia (5. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

hallo Piddel,

wenn du mit dem Wasserverlust leben kannst....................

dann warte das Frühjahr ab, denn da läßt sich die Folie bei entsprechender Außentemperatur viel besser bearbeiten......


----------



## Piddel (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

Moin,
wieder ein paar Meter geschafft und gleich ein paar Findlinge untergebracht zur Deko zwischen den Randsteinen. Bildchen von gestern:


 
Durch das jetzt korrekte Hochnehmen bzw. Neuverlegung der alten Folie konnte ich mehr Uferbereich gewinnen. Hier ist reichlich Platz für neue Uferpflanzen hinzu gekommen. Das Pflanzfrühjahr 2012 kann kommen !

Meine Problemzone mal von der Teichseite aus gesehen:


 
Heute will ich versuchen die Spannung in der Folie ( siehe  Foto ) irgendwie raus zubekommen - muß ja hinzukriegen sein ?
Dazu werde ich erstmal vorsichtig - wie ein Archäloge - ausgrabungstechnisch vorgehen - Steine schleppen ist nicht hab Rücken.
Für die künftige Ufer-Randgestaltung in der Ecke hab ich noch keine konkreten Ideen. Der bisherige Zweitmini an der Stelle ist Geschichte.
Vielleicht kommt ja ein Vorschlag von Euch ?

Schönen Sonntag (Schontag) noch
Piddel


----------



## Piddel (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

Moin,
hier ein kleiner Zwischenbericht was gelaufen und geplant ist:


 
Die Randsteine sind fast komplett verlegt - Reststücke wie es passt werden noch gemacht. Die Folie lasse ich noch "hochgeklappt" damit sich alles wieder setzt. Erde hab ich in die neu gewonnenen Bereichen schon eingebracht. In dem rechten Bereich soll ein geregelter Überlauf - Starkregen usw. - stattfinden. Der Zweitmini ist weg und die alte Terasse wurde etwas vergrößert. Im Frühjahr kommt eine Maurerbütt eingegraben um darin Chinaschilf/__ Pampasgras o.ä. als Sichtschutz zu planzen.
Durch die zusätzlichen Findlinge im Außenrand wirkt die ganze Anlage irgendwie größer.
Hier hat der Frost begonnen und daher ist erstmal Baustopp. ..bis auf weiteres.

Leider habe ich immer noch Wasserverlust und dadurch  Frust.......(  ) der entdeckte Riss in der Folie ist auch nicht die Ursache


----------



## Digicat (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

Servus Piddel

Schön hast das gemacht ... gefällt mir sehr gut 

Allerdings ist es schade das du den Wasserverlust noch nicht gefunden hast ...

Ist es immer noch sehr viel


----------



## Piddel (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

Moin,
erstmal ein dickes Dankeschön für dein Lob Helmut - tut richtig gut. 
Naja...jedenfalls ist es jetzt *hübscher *anzuschauen - wie der Teich sein Wasser warumauchimmer verliert....
Mal ein Bildchen von der anderen Seite aus gesehen:


 
Nachdem die Folie hochgelegt und somit ein gravierender Baufehler beseitigt ist und der Wasserverlust nachwievor da ist, muß es definitiv ein LECK sein. Verdunstung  scheidet klar  aus - dafür ist es doch vielzuviel. 
Eine Vermutung bzw. Hoffnung habe ich noch: vor 3 Jahren habe ich im Winter mal die Eisdecke mit einem Stiel aufgedonnert. Dabei hab ich ein Loch / Riss in die Folie gehauen. Im drauffolgenden Frühjahr hab ich das Loch mit einem großen Flicken und Kleber " dichtgeklebt " - eventuell ist das ganze nicht wirklich dicht.
Damals war ich totaler Anfänger ( hatte auch nichts weiter mit dem Teich am Hut - war halt da beim Einzug in die Wohnung ) und kannte das Forum nicht !

Also werde ich im kommenden Frühjahr den Tiefststand beobachten und mal genaustens schauen ob ein Leck an der besagten Stelle oder anderswo offensichtlich zu entdecken ist ? 
Zum Thema Lecksuche hab ich schon einiges gelesen aber der Winter kommt ja erst und dann ist  reichlich Zeit für weiteres Studium.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

Servus Peter,
das schaut jetzt richtig gut aus.
Nochmals zu der Folie.
Gehört praktisch die Teichfolie Deinem Vermieter?
Wenn ja dann erklär ihm halt dass die Folie schon einfach zu alt ist und porös ist, dass
ein Austausch recht sinnvoll wäre. Vllt. beteiligt er sich ja dann daran.
Du schreibst auch oben, dass Du die Folie mal geflickt hast, mir persönlich wären da schon
zu viele Risikofaktoren, wo das Wasser sich seinen Weg sucht.
Ich würde einfach eine neue Folie einbauen ( falls finanziell machbar).
Ich schätze bei Deiner Größe wären das ungefähr 200 €.
Für so ein schönes Hobby sollte das schon einmal machbar sein.
Vielleich hast Du aber auch dein Leck an der linken Seite, da bei der Holzwand.
Wie wurde denn da die Folie befestigt, vllt ist sie ja da noch irgendwo eingerissen?
Weiterhin noch viel Erfolg bei Deiner Lecksuche.
LG Markus


----------



## Piddel (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Du schreibst auch oben, dass Du die Folie mal geflickt hast, mir persönlich wären da schon
> zu viele Risikofaktoren, wo das Wasser sich seinen Weg sucht.
> Ich würde einfach eine neue Folie einbauen ( falls finanziell machbar).
> Ich schätze bei Deiner Größe wären das ungefähr 200 €.
> ...


Hi Markus,
die von Dir beschriebenen Bereiche werde ich genaustens checken. Der mitgemietete Teich ist in den letzten beiden Jahren zu meinen Hobby geworden.
Am Geld soll`s nicht scheitern und wenn man sieht was ich bisher ( mit wenig €-Aufwand ) draus gemacht habe erst recht nicht:

2007


 

2011


 

Zur Zeit findet ein Eigentümerwechsel unseres Hauses statt und da ergeben sich für die Zukunft ganz neue Perspektiven. Als erstes kommt der schrottige Holzschuppenanbau ( dahinter ist eine verklinkerte Wand / Rückseite von Garagen ) weg. Die ersten Schrauben in der Wackelkonstruktion sind schon leicht gelöst und der nächste Herbst/Wintersturm kann kommen damit die ganze sch... zusammenfällt.

Wenn alles gut läuft wird 2012 ein Jahr der Projekte: Teicherweiterung, Holzhaus, neue Terrasse ....und...und..


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ständigen Wasserverlust unterbinden / Baufehler beseitigen*

Servus Peter,
ja man sieht ganz deutlich, was für Veränderungen vorgenommen worden sind, seid Du
am Werke bist .
Dann wünsche ich Dir weiterhin viel Freude und Schaffenskraft.
Gefällt mir echt gut.
LG Markus


----------

